# Oregon Horse Center Spring Fling Show



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Mar 12, 2011)

The Premium for the Oregon Horse Center Spring Fling Show (April 29-May1, 2011) is on-line NOW! This show, at one of the premier horse show facilities in the USA, is one of the highlights of the ASPC/AMHR/ASPR show season. Three wonderful judges (Belinda Bagby, Jim Curry, Rob Crater) will make it eventful indeed. It addition, there is one of the best restaurants ever at any show with the Feed Room at the OHC. You can find the premium online at oregonhorsecenter.com


----------

